# RUMOR: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mike James max is $33M? Rockets offer him whatever he wants.
Rockets also offer Speedy Claxson a contract?
David Wesley is a Heat?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> Mike James max is $33M? Rockets offer him whatever he wants.
> Rockets also offer Speedy Claxson a contract?
> David Wesley is a Heat?


Impossible.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

Where you get that?
DW is going, that's for sure, to Heat? I doubt it. I mean, they have Derek Anderson behind Wade already they dont need another SG. 
Guards, Miami has
Shandon Anderson(FA)
Derek Anderson
James Posey
Gary Payton(FA)
Dwyane Wade
Jason Williams
Dorell Wright
Are you telling me you can fit in Wesley?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

Posey doesn't play guard for the Heat. They still don't need Wesley though.



> The Heat's budgetary constraints would seem to put top-tier free-agent point guards Mike James and Speedy Claxton beyond its reach, but still leave it in position to flirt at point guard with the free-agent likes of Chucky Atkins, Eddie House, Lindsey Hunter, Jannero Pargo, *David Wesley* and, possibly, Bobby Jackson.


Link


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

I figured he would retire.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

Wesley a replacement for payton who retires?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

Might be, but Payton even at this age values more than Wesley. :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*



edyzbasketball said:


> Might be, but Payton even at this age values more than Wesley. :biggrin:


yea cuz payton is better and taller and has a rep. wesley is lucky to still be in the nba. coaches value hard work and hustle alot more than talent.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> Mike James max is $33M? Rockets offer him whatever he wants.
> Rockets also offer Speedy Claxson a contract?
> David Wesley is a Heat?


david wesley deffinately is gone...
where you get the speedy and james stuff from ... 

give us the link


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

..you're asking BS to give a link?

You've been here how long? lol.


btw, Scientist - when you post this stuff, could you at least not phrase the thread title asif it's done already?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

/\ I'll fix the thread title. I think Ballscientist has once provided a link in his thread. I was in shock for a week.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*

That's right, BS's never given out his "sources" otherwise we can all be BallScientist. lol


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Rockets offer Mike James's max. Wesley went to Heat*



Dean the Master said:


> That's right, BS's never given out his "sources" otherwise we can all be BallScientist. lol


haha i don't know if i could ever handle the pressure though.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

OMG, Mike James rejected the offer yesterday because Hawks offer him $42M contract.

As you know, if I can provide a link, I will. BUT ...........


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> OMG, Mike James rejected the offer yesterday because Hawks offer him $42M contract.
> 
> As you know, if I can provide a link, I will. BUT ...........





you're not kidding are you! 42 mil is a lot even after spreading it out over 6-7 years. Surely James isnt worth that much


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone besides me think its hilarious that BallScientist's abbreviation is BS?? I just wondered... since nothing I have ever read from his posts has been anything but BS!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, tis my favorite pun.

He's had his moments though. 

such as thingie a while ago - was MJ to CHarlotte wasn't it?

I really should join the fanclub..


----------

